# Hayaari-Marine Skiff 18: Potential threat or new low cost option?



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I honestly don’t see how a company in Abu Dabi can build a boat, export it to the US and make money. And it’s not the Conchfish, It’s the Beryllium.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Just curious, do you mean similar to Hb/chittum as in quality?doesn't Hb already offer a 30k chonchfish?


----------



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

I 


Charles Hadley said:


> Just curious, do you mean similar to Hb/chittum as in quality?doesn't Hb already offer a 30k chonchfish?


was referring more to design than quality. What if they priced it at $18K?


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Definitely a skiff for some guys out there,I will stick with my outlaw.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Interesting and cool a company is planning to build a Morejohn design commercially in addition to Floyd and hell’s bay. the labor there will definitely be less than a quarter of what it is here, probably need a dealer network as well. My guess is they are doing it more for local market.


----------



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

They already have US Distributor in place http://www.southfloridaboatcenter.com/


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Hayarri Marine is a successful boat building company in Abu Dhabi. They build power boats from 12’ on up to huge deep vee go fast powerboats in the 30-40-50 range. I have been commissioned over the past 3 years to design a fast 21’ flats skiff and the Beryllium skiff.
They will be building it with infusion and with the market of 115 hp engines. They import all their builds throughout the world including the USA as stated here.
To me any new skiff on the market just adds another choice if it’s a new design with different options available. This design hull design can use a tunnel real well. In Abu Dhabi they have vast flats and real good sight fishing, spear fishing permit and all kinds of just now getting seen fishing.
This should be fun to see how it goes out there once the world gets back on its feet.





























I have lots of pictures of it’s molds for the hull and deck. These are just a sampling.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Interesting, but no thanks. I'm gonna continue to support American companies and the workers they employ.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Chris Morejohn said:


> I have lots of pictures of it’s molds for the hull and deck.


Thanks for posting those.
How about the hatch layout? Center Console? Side Console? Are they a Yamaha partner?


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> Thanks for posting those.
> How about the hatch layout? Center Console? Side Console? Are they a Yamaha partner?


They have not changed my hull design. The deck and all the interior build is their thinking. 
I feel they are going to be priced along the same lines as HB and the others. It makes sense. They are not cheap builders.
I own a Toyota Tacoma that was assembled in Mexico. Same thing.
Corecell core is made in Canada, most all hardware is made in China as is lots of fiberglass cloths today. Nothing though like having your skiff built in the states though. 
There could be a big market in Australia for a skiff like this that can take big water chop. This is a big skiff. time will tell.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone that makes a decent skiff, puts it together with care, then brings it to market has done something special in my book - wherever they are... Now as far as doing all of that and actually making enough profit to stay in business... that isn't easy at all... So good luck to them wherever they are... 

All of us as potential buyers will then have to look carefully (and up inside where most never look) to find out if any new hull on the market was actually built right... A quick for instance were those old classic Potter built SeaCraft boats. They were outstanding in their day. Years later the molds were acquired by an outfit that built them for BassPro - and you couldn't give me one of those "SeaCraft" hulls... They had the name - but not a lot else going for them at all...


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Today in Abu Dhabi infusing hull #1 of their Beryllium design.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Hulls out of the mold. They will have pricing soon.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Skiff is a looker for sure


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Well if nobody else is going to do it, I'll go:
Looks tippy


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks good to me! I see a boat with quads in the back of one pic. Maybe they will do a twin engine setup, for the tippy part. Lol


----------



## Cobra1169 (Jun 15, 2018)

This could fix tippy....too much????


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

Honestly o have wondered how much that would help in a small craft??


----------

